# 2020 iPhone Photography Award Winners



## Braineack (Aug 19, 2020)

2020 iPhone Photography Award Winners Once Again Proved That Striking Photos Can Be Taken Without An Expensive Camera (45 Pics)

Cool photos, just don't pixel peep.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 19, 2020)

I thing the term expensive depends on your perspective


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmmmmm,  some of them are quite impressive.


----------



## markjwyatt (Aug 19, 2020)

There are some nice pictures. The iPhone may be the ultimate "street" camera, as no one really notices them. I would not say they are not expensive- and iPhone is close to a grand, but the camera component is cheap, maybe $10-30 depending on the phone. A lot of the pictures had a lot of post processing done, but that is par for the course in the digital world.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 19, 2020)

I agree, there are some good ones but what makes them good is the photographer not the camera. I didn’t look through all of them but the ones I did look at have great composition which has nothing to do with the camera. 

Think of all the billions of sub par pictures that are taken with a phone camera and these are a collection of some of the best and there’s only 75.


----------



## markjwyatt (Aug 19, 2020)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I agree, there are some good ones but what makes them good is the photographer not the camera. I didn’t look through all of them but the ones I did look at have great composition which has nothing to do with the camera.
> 
> Think of all the billions of sub par pictures that are taken with a phone camera and these are a collection of some of the best and there’s only 75.



True, but I am sure there are plenty of subpar pictures taken with Nikon DSLRs also. I think the point is iPhone has some capability to produce good photographs.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2020)

Most of these photos rely heavily on subject matter and location. the majority of these locations or scenes are quite beautiful and impressive and I think that almost any camera could have made these pictures. One needs to separate subject matter from photographic technique. Some of these locations would no doubt take quite a bit of effort to get to, and no matter what camera the photographer might have pulled out,in most cases a good photo could have been made. I looked at all 45 photos, and in a couple of them good timing was important, but in others it was pretty much a matter of being there--like the old expression f8 and be there. If you are in a target-rich environment it is fairly easy to make multiple decent photos or better. I am not trying to diminish the photos but as I said the majority of them are heavily subject matter dependent.these are contest-winning photos.


----------

